# Easton EC90 SL or Zipp 303



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

I am currently looking for a new set of all purpose carbon tubular areo wheels. After some research, I have narrow down my choice to the Easton EC90 SL and Zipp 303. However, I couldn't find much user review on the new EC90 SL. Are there any users of those wheelsets here who can commment or compare the two for me? 

Thanks everyone in advance....


----------



## commfire (Sep 2, 2009)

I am riding the EC90 sl as an everyday wheel, (EC90 Aeros on my TT) So far I love them. Stiff and smooth. I think in general Easton wheels are way under rated. 
I can only compare them to a set of Carbones I rode for 2 years and I would say they feel equally as well built, stiff, and lighter weight. Great all around wheel. You should be able to find them for about half the cost of the 303's.


----------



## LagunasNegras (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi there,

Thanks Commfire for the info on the EC90s. 

I'm thinking about the EC90s, the 303s and the Mavic Carbone SL for my 2011 Trek 2.1. Any thoughts anyone?

Best
LN


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the new 303 firecrest is a better choice.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know about the Easton setup. Frankly 1250 grams is a bit porky IMO to be considered much of an upgrade, especially considering that your going with carbon tubys. Another thing I don't like about that wheelset is the radial lacing on non drive side of the rear wheel. 
The 303 Firecrest also has some similar issues. It is still a bit overweight at 1200 grams and that wheelset is rocking radial lacing on the drive side.
In this category, it would be quite realistic to go sub 1000 grams.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

The 303's probably have an aero advantage and I like their wider rim, but the wifey has a set of eastons ec90sl's that get regular use in both rr/crits and cx. I re-laced with CX-Rays. I don't like the internal nipples especially with tubies, but I have NEVER had to touch them to true them up. I have also sold 3 or 4 pairs of the CC's and tubies and haven't had to touch those either. Hubs have been great as well. Easton are under rated.


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

*303's*

I just got a pair of the 303's, my first carbon wheels and first time on tubulars in about 20 years. I was blown away by the ride quality, how light they are, and how fast they roll going downhill. Part of it was definitely being on tubulars again. I forgot how much better they feel than clinchers, even high quality clinchers. I can't compare the 303's to any other carbon wheels, but for this over-the-hill dude, they were like Christmas came early.


----------



## swimbiketag (Nov 28, 2009)

*Easton EC90 SLX*

I got a pair of Easton EC90 SLX's last spring and have had no quality concerns or problems about the wheels. I have been using them as my primary wheel set since I got them and they are still perfectly true and I have had no negative experiences with the R4SL hubs. Overall, I would say they are a solid wheel. As far as they ride - they are superlight, quick, and fun to climb with. 

I think you'll easily enjoy either set! Enjoy!


----------



## LagunasNegras (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments.

Some people have told me that the Easton are underrated despite its high quality. Some people have mentioned that the Zipps are delicate. Also I'm looking for a carbon wheels set that it's good for flat rides and climbing so I think the Eastons and Mavics are good overall whereas the Zipps are most of flat rides and speed. 

In any case, this weekend I'll be riding with Zipp 404s. I'm renting them to get a feeling of carbon tubular wheels.


----------



## swimbiketag (Nov 28, 2009)

That's a great idea - Good luck with them. I had an older set of 404 aluminum clinchers and didn't feel as though they were a good "all around" kind of wheel. I'm sure the 404 tubs will have a different feel to them... 

In reading some other posts on this forum, I came across Boyd wheels - You may want to take a look at the 38 mm carbon tubulars (I'd post a link but apparently I don't have enough posts). 

Seems like these are another alternative and at a (much) lower price point to the Easton EC90 SL and the 303's. I haven't done any other research on them or the quality of the hardware (although the sapim cx ray spokes are top notch). At 1200 grams, they may be worth a look. That's a good weight for climbing and still somewhat of a aero profile for the flats.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I dont know about the Easton setup. Frankly 1250 grams is a bit porky IMO to be considered much of an upgrade, especially considering that your going with carbon tubys. Another thing I don't like about that wheelset is the radial lacing on non drive side of the rear wheel.
> The 303 Firecrest also has some similar issues. It is still a bit overweight at 1200 grams and that wheelset is rocking radial lacing on the drive side.
> In this category, it would be quite realistic to go sub 1000 grams.


What would you recommend for a similar price as the EC90SL that will get you around 1000g? 

Which carbon tubular rim, spokes and hubs would you recommend?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Price Point has the 2011 EC90SL on sale at $1300 and the Aeros at $1400 until the end of the year. Seems like quite a deal.

Easton EC90 SL Carbon Clincher Wheelset 2011 at Price Point


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a 2008 vintage 303 tubular wheelset for everyday. I bought them used about a year ago for around $550 if memory serves and have put around 4000 miles on them. Before me they had been raced and had numerous layers of tape, which I cleaned off. Super wheelset and very strong. Easton's are very good too--I see a lot of those and Reynolds on the road around me. I prefer exposed nipples on tubular wheels (and perhaps for psychological reasons).


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

303's all the way especially if you're buying current product. The new 303 firecrest is the fastest wheel tested in its category. Why wouldn't you want that? Plus the rear hub has been redesigned extendeding the bearing and non-driveside flange by 7.5mm. This gives you a stiffer and stronger wheel. I've had both Eastons and Zipps. Easton's are not bad wheels but the Zipps out perform them in every way.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cityloopcycles said:


> 303's all the way especially if you're buying current product. *The new 303 firecrest is the fastest wheel tested in its category. Why wouldn't you want that?* Plus the rear hub has been redesigned extendeding the bearing and non-driveside flange by 7.5mm. This gives you a stiffer and stronger wheel. I've had both Eastons and Zipps. Easton's are not bad wheels but the Zipps out perform them in every way.


See, things like this are deceiving as hell. Neither of the wheels will make you noticeably faster. They may only make you 10 seconds faster over a 40K time trial, and that's only if you're actually competing/timing yourself. Psychologically, they'll both make you FEEL like you're a stud, but it's tough to figure out any tangible gains from either.

I'm also no fan of a radial drive side lacing on the Zipps (not sure if the eastons have them as well.) 2X makes much more sense and builds a stronger wheel, but isn't "as cool."

I'd talk seriously to Zen and see what he can do in terms of a handbuilt set. Better quality parts, better craftsmanship.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Last time I was racing on 404s, I could ride an entire gear smaller/faster (physical size) with the same effort as my training wheels. There's got to be something to aero wheels. 

I haven't ridden either of the wheels in the OP's question, so can't comment on that part. 

I used to race with a 404 ft/rr setup with an extra 303 rear (pre toroid, pre dimple pre-firecrest) and you could feel that the 303 was less aero than the front. Like I said: IDK about any of the new stuff.

M


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

coupon said:


> I am currently looking for a new set of all purpose carbon tubular areo wheels. After some research, I have narrow down my choice to the Easton EC90 SL and Zipp 303. However, I couldn't find much user review on the new EC90 SL. Are there any users of those wheelsets here who can commment or compare the two for me?
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance....


Honestly If spending that kind of money I would choose these: Welcome to Enve Composites


----------



## hbidleman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Recently on sale*

I got a pair of EC 90 SL clinchers for a little over $1K at World Cycling Production. Almost half off.


----------

